# What happens now?



## hopemom (Dec 22, 2010)

My H decided again today that there is no reason for us to go to marriage counseling, that I should get my own counselor, he has one. He thinks we need to go forward with the divorce so we can both be happy. But when I ask how, he has no idea, says we will figure it out. Says I can stay in the house, or since it is too big, we can sell it and both live elsewhere. One of our sons lives here full time and the other lives here, although away at college. I do not want this separation/divorce, so I am not willing to make any moves. Should I just keep pretending to live together with him?


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I think you have to do what is best for you and the boys...if the man wants out, make him leave...if you can be happy "pretending" then go on pretending, but my guess is you can't...

I keep trying to find the easy solutions but there aren't any...


----------

